# What pack do you use?



## Vineyardhunter (Sep 11, 2010)

I am looking into buying the North Face Terra 65 and was just curious what you guys thought about this pack and also what pack you use and few pros and cons about it. 

-nathan


----------



## Reece2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Osprey Aether 70 for the longer trips. For the shorter trips or summer trips its a ULA Conduit


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

REI Flash 65


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 14, 2010)

Saved a couple of bucks and bought the Coleman Max Elate 65L - $69 - plenty of compartments, etc. Good starter or weekender pack.  Great reviews, weight distributed evenly...the whole shebang.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dana Design. I have a terraplane X. I use it for longer trips, and I have a smaller REI pack that I use for 2 or 3 day trips or summer hikes.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like an updated version of my North Face Minuteman....guess I bout it about 10 years ago and its still going strong...straps are bulletproof, adjust-ability, form, fit, and comfort are just what you expect from north face....only complaint is that the water-repellent coating they put on the inside of the sleeping bag compartment has started to peel off, but the bag is 10 years old...I use a waterproof compression bag anyway so its not big deal...


Here is another review source..

http://www.outdoorreview.com/cat/ou...ckpacks/the-north-face/PRD_78509_2957crx.aspx


----------



## floyd242 (Sep 20, 2010)

Reece2 said:


> Osprey Aether 70 for the longer trips. For the shorter trips or summer trips its a ULA Conduit



That's crazy, I have the same setup


----------



## Reece2 (Sep 20, 2010)

floyd242 said:


> That's crazy, I have the same setup



Pretty tough to beat either one of those packs.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 24, 2010)

I just acquired a Gregory Baltoro 70, it fits me like a glove. Make sure you get a pack that properly fits your torso.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 24, 2010)

Denli Pro by Gregory is my favorite pack and my second pack is a Dana Design Terraplane. Both are top of the line and worth every penny. Packs are like boots and comfort is key and Name Brand is last.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got last years NF Terra and for the money you'll have a hard time beating it. I also have a Mountainsmith Auspex and a Osprey Exos... The NF is my go to pack when I'm not packing for one night or light in the summer....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't bought a new pack in over 15 years.  I have a Lowe Alpine Outback 70 that I got back in college.  Carried it all over the AT and even up Mt. Rainier.  I highly doubt I'll ever buy another one.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> I haven't bought a new pack in over 15 years.  I have a Lowe Alpine Outback 70 that I got back in college.  Carried it all over the AT and even up Mt. Rainier.  I highly doubt I'll ever buy another one.



You still backpacking man?


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 29, 2010)

I always did like a Kelty.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 3, 2010)

Gregory Shasta.  Expensive, but huge and has lots of attach points as well as multiple entry points.  

Go to REI if you can.  Individual fit and comfort is REALLY important - more so than a name or someone else's recommendation.  REI will fill a pack with weight and let you walk around the store as long as you want.  It's a great way to test packs.  Their people are gear-heads and will steer you straight.


----------



## fishybzness (Oct 3, 2010)

Used to sell this stuff for living had it not been that I spent it all on that stuff!

Doesn't matter what anyone else likes. Try them on. Like boots or underwear, ill fit only gets worse.

High Country Outfitters and REI will help pack weights correctly and let you walk around. In that size, I wouldn't buy until you have tried on 3-4 brands to see how they fit you.

Personally, for larger packs (anything more than a day pack) I LOVE Osprey. Have had luck with Gregory too. A quality pack will last a very long time.


----------



## garnede (Oct 28, 2010)

It is an external frame, but I use the Barney's Pinnacle pack.  The frame is adjustable to your size, and if you don't need a bag big enough to haul a moose quarter, then they have several smaller pack sizes.

http://store.barneyssports.com/FGAPBK.html


----------



## rockn30809 (Dec 26, 2010)

A surplus alice pack with the molle plastic frame works good for me.


----------

